# Audi Club question



## BW11 (Nov 9, 2011)

I have an Audi on order and am considering membership in an Audi car club. Which shoud I consider and why?

Thanks.


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

BW11 said:


> I have an Audi on order and am considering membership in an Audi car club. Which shoud I consider and why?
> 
> Thanks.


 Audi CLubs


----------

